# On Demand Discussion: Turner Classic Movies (Channel 1256)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

General discussion thread for Channel 1256, Turner Classic Movies On Demand. 

Please feel free to discuss your experiences, as well as:

The layout of the page
Usability Issues
Quality of Programming
Quantity of Programing

DIRECTV is looking for your feedback... the goal is continuous improvement. 

Ready, Set, Go!


----------



## atfree (Feb 1, 2007)

So far so good. I downloaded "Heroe of Telemark", good PQ, sound. Hopefully, they'll expand content and go HD.


----------

